# ,

## primula205

!
        ,     .
   " ",     _-.   ,     (  ,    ).
     2011 .        .  ,  ,      ,    .  170 .  .  7,30     .    ,   ,    : "    !!!". ,     ,        ,   - 50 .     ,      .
  , :  -  ,         .
    -    http://www.photoshare.ru/album267102.html

----------


## 23q

)))//

----------


## Mihey

*primula205*,     ....

----------


## admin

- . 
      ,         .

----------


## Def

*primula205*, 
 .      ...

----------


## Ihor

...

----------

